# How to politely turn down the job.



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

The OP said he had other appealing more profitable stuff on his schedule.

I don't think anyone is suggesting taking something you don't want or something you don't want your name on. 

Just price it to make it more appealing and more profitable. You area not confined to a particular margin.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The OP said he had other appealing more profitable stuff on his schedule.
> 
> I don't think anyone is suggesting taking something you don't want or something you don't want your name on.
> 
> Just price it to make it more appealing and more profitable. You area not confined to a particular margin.


I wish I had said that.:thumbsup:


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

Just yell "Kick rocks you piece of ****" as you drive away:laughing:. 

Good advice, price it so the job is appealing to you. I have landed a few of them, and gotten great referrals that I have maintained the same price structure. They actually joke with each other about who I'm doing a project for and how expensive it is. Nothing wrong with being labeled the most expensive, they still called knowing this.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Around here it's a badge of honor to have the best and most expensive guy in town do your remodel. I have a neighbor who is a contractor who does higher end builds and additions. People climb all over each other to hire him so they can say they had so and so do their project.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Throw out the old piss off price.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I just tried out a new plumber. Great job and for a pretty reasonable price. Everything was looking good. So I had him walkthrough two other jobs. One was a basement bathroom (cut drain to main stack) with a rough for a future wet bar, $7200. WTH! Last one I did with my old plumber (who is busy with two new construction builds), was $2800. The other project he priced out was a master bath split. We are taking the master and splitting it into a master and a bedroom bathroom, $7800.

Yeah, I got the old piss off price.

I went back to the plumber I started with many years ago. Don't know why I didn't think of him earlier. $4900 for the split and $3180 for the basement bath/wet bar.


----------

